# anyone ever use rapidtags.com?



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi guys new here and searched around a bit but couldnt find what i was looking for, anyone use this company? ive been looking at getting some woven labels done and their prices and minimums are both pretty low which is what i need at this point. so, any experience with their quality etc for woven labels? thanks!


----------



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

So anyone whos wondering, I got samples from them and they looked pretty good so i went ahead with an order so ill let you guys know how it comes out cause the minimums are low and the price was pretty decent for a low minimum


----------



## cwfessler (Feb 17, 2011)

OddBeings said:


> So anyone whos wondering, I got samples from them and they looked pretty good so i went ahead with an order so ill let you guys know how it comes out cause the minimums are low and the price was pretty decent for a low minimum


Keep us updated. Thanks!


----------



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

will do...they sent me a mock up and a picture of a completed label next to a ruler for measurement etc.. for approval and all looks good so far, ill take some pics when i have them in hand in a few days


----------



## OddBeings (Mar 21, 2014)

so as i said here are the pics of the labels i got, they seem to be pretty good quality overall, the stitching seems very high quality, the artwork i provided them is accurate, the damask woven i ordered is soft, all around they did a very nice job with these and I would and probably will order from them again. The price was also reasonable for such a small order and turn around time was about 2 weeks or so, also im in no way affiliated with them but just wanted to give you guys a review on it being as i couldnt find much about them. enjoy! the pics i provided are the front and back of the tags and they measure about 1.25" tall x 2" wide or so.


----------



## skitten (Feb 16, 2014)

OddBeings said:


> so as i said here are the pics of the labels i got, they seem to be pretty good quality overall, the stitching seems very high quality, the artwork i provided them is accurate, the damask woven i ordered is soft, all around they did a very nice job with these and I would and probably will order from them again. The price was also reasonable for such a small order and turn around time was about 2 weeks or so, also im in no way affiliated with them but just wanted to give you guys a review on it being as i couldnt find much about them. enjoy! the pics i provided are the front and back of the tags and they measure about 1.25" tall x 2" wide or so.


Looks good. I like your logo. thank you for sharing!


----------



## skitten (Feb 16, 2014)

How's the service with rapidtags?? I'm considering customlabels4you.


----------



## ka24e510 (Feb 5, 2014)

OddBeings said:


> will do...they sent me a mock up and a picture of a completed label next to a ruler for measurement etc.. for approval and all looks good so far, ill take some pics when i have them in hand in a few days


those look great! how do they look sewed in?


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm also interested in this topic. I'm currently working on clothinglabels4u and they will be sending me some free samples, but I would like to know how these are to have some options.


----------



## NarwhalDisco (May 17, 2014)

I've used CustomLabels4U and New York Custom Labels, and let me just say this: They are both very, very expensive. 

I am a quality / control freak, and I definitely require perfection in every step of my brand's identity. I know, I know.. Perfect is the enemy of good, but sometimes I just can't let up on my own rigid nature. New York Custom Labels had mediocre customer service, and I felt like I was "bothering them" by asking them to get my design right. $350 for 500qty 3 color, 2x2" square labels later, I ended up with very nice look pieces. 

Unfortunately for me, I ended up needing a woven damask end-fold label, and I wasn't going to go back to the previous two businesses because of how expensive and underwhelmed my past experiences were. 

I ended up going onto Aliexpress.com, and I found my secret weapon. Her name is Eileen, and she is the best thing in customer service I have personally experienced to date in ANY endeavor pertaining to my business (outside of my lovely printers.. they rock!). Her constant emails inquiring if I have any updates to my designs, her attention to detail, and her ability to know exactly what I want in regard to colors—she actually knew the PMS Color match I provided her with would turn out darker than what I wanted it to—makes her a business partner for life. She works hard, is communicative, and always includes an emoji in every frequent email, which to me is a breath of fresh air compared to the grumps I was used to working with. Results wise, I received 1000 qty high-density damask woven end-fold labels in 8 colors for $85. Yep, you heard me. And she did it with a 

Point being, send private messages to woven label providers on AliExpress, and see who you get a good response from. It will save you some serious money, especially for those of you who are perfectionists such as myself and only want the "best".


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

That's some good information right there!!!! Thanks for sharing! I would definitely try them out and look for Eileen. Would you be able to share her contact info, e-mail or direct line?


----------



## NarwhalDisco (May 17, 2014)

Yeah sure, pm me and I'll hook you up! She deserves all the business that comes her way.


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kiki creations is waaaay cheaper check her out she is cool


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

We have been using cruzlabel.com for 6 years. They produce excellent products at great prices. Ask about their specials.


----------



## alish (Oct 28, 2014)

WOW that's a great price. Thanks for sharing! 



NarwhalDisco said:


> I've used CustomLabels4U and New York Custom Labels, and let me just say this: They are both very, very expensive.
> 
> I am a quality / control freak, and I definitely require perfection in every step of my brand's identity. I know, I know.. Perfect is the enemy of good, but sometimes I just can't let up on my own rigid nature. New York Custom Labels had mediocre customer service, and I felt like I was "bothering them" by asking them to get my design right. $350 for 500qty 3 color, 2x2" square labels later, I ended up with very nice look pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pr3st0 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've used to work with CustomLabels4U. Great company!


----------

